# Help,, my female guppies keep dying!!!!



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I cant figure out why my female guppies keep dying .. I have 2 long finned gold skirt tetras 2 otos 3 neon tetra (2 died within the first day ) 3 male guppies and now only 3 female guppies I had 7 ,,, I have a 55 gallon tank with live plants 2 filters one aqua clean 70 one whisper 60 also my water parameters are 0 ammonia ,,0 nitrites ,, about 15 ppm nitrates , really soft water,, alkalinity is pretty high its about 200 ppm and ph is about 6.2 , I cant figure it out !!!!!all my other fish seem to be doing fine they eat just fine,, I do feed only once a day ,,but I have noticed that when my female guppies turn almost a milky color they are about to die . its hard to explain when I first get them they are nice and see through like grey glass looking and then they turn like a milky color all over their little bodies anybody have any clue as to what might be wrong ???? 
Im tired of being a fish murderer ,, lol . its pretty frustrating ,, if anything is killing my fish shouldn't it get all of them ???
Help PLEASEEE !!!!!*c/p*


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

There are a few reasons I can think of.
Your alkalinity is a quite high. Too much alkaline causes stress and algae growth. Try doing a 30% water change, and checking the alkalinity later in the week.
One of the males might be too aggressive. Watch out!
I don't know why they turn milky? Does your tank have a white background or gravel? That can cause them to turn lighter.


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

Are you adding anything to the tank? Do you add carbon for the plants or have CO2? The guppies are the only ones in that tank that prefer a higher ph, everything else prefers around your current ph.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The skirt tetras may be picking them to shreads especially if they are close to giving birth. Tetras love to eat fry of any sort. You may also want to provide some form of cover in the upper region of the tank to limit the tetras manuverability and obstruct the male.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Guppies or livebearers should have 2:1 female/male ratio. More females, more targets for the males. Are you adding salt? 

Have you checked ph straight from your tap? Not from the tank, but straight from the faucet? Have you checked at multiple times in the day from your tank? Just before your light comes on and just before it goes off are good points. Your alkalinity is not a problem unless it is too low. This is also referred to as your carbonate hardness and keeps your ph stable. If that value is too low your ph will fluctuate and will cause stress on your fish.


----------

